# advice on .177 calibre bbs



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

i bought 18,000 crosman copperhead bbs and im well satisfied but being there the second kind ive ever shot[first time i was like 5 years old] im not sure how to telll if there good or not.they did drop the bird i shot at once instantly from 13 yards! i have daisy bbs tooo.havent tried them.any sugggestions on which bbs will give me more feet per second strenght impact etc would be very well appriciated!


----------



## weston (Oct 25, 2007)

um i have no clue but how fare are you from Altoona pa


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

There really isn't much you can do with bb's. The weights are usually pretty close, but there isn't one better than the other for hunting, because

 *BB'S AREN'T FOR HUNTING!!!!*

If you are going to use bb's to shoot targets, fine. Just don't shoot any animals. And if you are _still_ going to shoot animals with them, don't talk about it, because for the most part it's illegal, especially with songbirds and such.

If you want something designed to actually shoot small animals, such as squirrels, rabbits, etc., then go get a good break-action, or pump-pneumatic air rifle, and then


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

yeah i dont plan on killing any animals with a bb gun.im saving up for a pellet gun.oh weston im like 5-10 minutes away from altoona.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Yeah! You can get a good semiauto .22 for 120 with a scope or a NEF single shot shotgun for $100 then you can hunt anything from squirrells to *****.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

man. i forgot about my 12 guage. i wont shoot anything but targets.


----------

